# rare photo



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

rare on 3 counts
1) the sun is shining 
2) Ruby is lying down
3) She's in the front garden..on my lawn!! lol!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh is 2 years old now and I have yet to see him completely lie down like that while outside. I'm impressed. It must be hot or you did a very good job of wearing her out.

I posted this picture to a different thread. But for anyone who has tried to get 6 vizslas to sit all together, while out on a hike can hopefully comprehend the rarity of this photo. ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Father (Bailey) and son (Fawkes) both at around 2 years old.

Bailey in April 2010 and now his son today. Being "stacked" by a professional show ring handler.

Both will be shown at the Northern California Vizsla Club Specialty on June 8th in Vallejo along with 12-month-old Bo (another Bailey boy).

Another new adventure.
RBD


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I love the fact they are ripped and tight.  
Beautiful dogs RBD!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

RBD's Bailey is one of the most muscular V's I have ever seen. A beautiful representation of what a Hungarian hunting dog should look like.

RT


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Oquirrh said:


> Oquirrh is 2 years old now and I have yet to see him completely lie down like that while outside. I'm impressed. It must be hot or you did a very good job of wearing her out.
> 
> I posted this picture to a different thread. But for anyone who has tried to get 6 vizslas to sit all together, while out on a hike can hopefully comprehend the rarity of this photo. ;D


HEY! I've been on that trail several times! I love the Desolation trail. I hiked it from Mill Creek to Cottonwood. All 20 freaking miles in one day. It was awesome. Thaynes Canyon is great also.

Oh sad... now I miss my mountains. Sigh...


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

ryker - I take it you don't live in SLC anymore? We love Mill Creek Canyon! And we love puppy play dates even more.


----------

